# Gun control: Nikon withdrawing from the rifle scope business



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.digitalcameraworld.com/news/gun-control-nikon-withdrawing-from-the-rifle-scope-business


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well that kinda sucks...

Several of my shootin' buddies like and use Nikon scopes. I'm not a huge fan, myself (never liked the little circles instead of more conventional crosshair reticles), but I hate to see any major company withdraw from the firearm accessory marketplace.

I wonder if they will continue to service existing models, or are current owners out-of-luck?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have an old Nikon that is in for warranty work right now. I will post if and when I get it back.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

That's a shame I have a Pro Staff on my Deer rifle.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, if they are not closing down, or bankruptcy; it's a very, very, bad business decision. Really odd. I own many Nikon Scopes not the least a very top end one and I hope they are still honoring the life time warranty?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> That's a shame I have a Pro Staff on my Deer rifle.


Yeah, me too. What a bunch of crap.


----------

